# !!!!!**AUTO TATTOOS by MR. BIZAR**!!!!!



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

*TRUNK MURALS STARTING AT $450, PATTERNS FROM $750, FULL PAINT INCLUDING BASE, PATTERNS, MURALS AND LEAF/PINSTRIPING, THREE COATS OF CLEAR $2500
HIT ME UP IM IN THE 619 AREA....*


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

*
















































*


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

*SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB DISCOUNTS...*


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

*PITS AND BITCHES....2011 KAWASAKI ZX-1400....BRIGHT RED LIMCO BASE, WITH KUSUKB8313 KANDY MURALS..WITH IVORY HIGHLIGHTS
























*


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

*THANK YOU COCO, FOR THE INSPIRATION...HAHA...!






*


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow ..NICE WORK.. And Thank God for Coco.


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

yes sir....good looking out


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

*1964 chevy truck for **** from nokturnal...called the "heartbreaker2"
















































*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

nice


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice work!!


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

bad ass work homie


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

nice wrk!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1984cutlass (Jan 11, 2013)

NICE WORK HOMIE CAN U P.M YOUR # I NEED SOME WORK


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

If anybody need some work....hit me up....I do it for the love of the art so....money is not an issue, I can work with any budget....text me at 419.951.4934 or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Damn Really Nice Work..:thumbsup:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Hell yea


----------



## goundupkustomz (Jul 17, 2012)

hella clean work homie, looks good


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Good looking out...gracias


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

*"Baby Mercedes", custom 4 stage color with 6 baby murals, 14 hours of leaf, 8 hours of pinstriping, plus about 30 hours on patterns, plus give it two coats of blue ice pearl, before spraying 4 coats of burple kandy,plus 3 coats of German clear all for the price of $4000 plus some old 22" rims........new a quote on your ride or just have questions, hit me up [email protected] or text me at 1.419.951.4934......*


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

_Some other shit I have done


















_


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

ready for the fight.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hope everyone is having a good monday


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

god damn, some of you are true atrists!


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks airborne


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice clean work. Love it


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Gracias nimster64


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ttt....


----------

